# Putting young chicks together



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, I have a 2 1/2 week old Buckeye chick that I want to put out in the broader with 6 other pullets 4 1/2 weeks old. The older ones were raised by their momma so they have been going outside to run in the pasture, but can go back in the broader to the heat light when they need to. The broader is the one in the back as the Front one has my ducklings. Thank you


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I actually have my chicks that are 4 weeks old with some 3 week old and 2 week old chicks and have had no problems.


Current flock: 111


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm sure she would like a buddy. Her siblings are due to hatch Sat night . The other 4 weren't fertile and the 6th didn't make it out when she pipped.


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

She thinks she is a parakeet!


----------

